
Html5 Fractal - DanielRibeiro
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21087540/fractalviewer.html#maxI=500$centerX=0$centerY=0$viewWidth=5$cyclePeriod=10$cyclePhase=0$smoothColors=true$trackParameters=true
======
jschrf
A rendering of the Mandelbrot set should be the Hello World of anything that's
not a console app.

~~~
jerf
Why stop there? <http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cpp/rt_mandel_zoom_animtn.aspx>
(or any of several other results for the obvious search)

------
redthrowaway
Very cool, but I'm always frustrated by the resolution limit of digital
Mandelbrot sets. I'd love to see one that would support (effectively) infinite
zooming. Also, I'm aware that it's an artifact introduced by the use of HTML5,
but sites that break my back button annoy me.

~~~
johnswamps
That would be difficult to implement in javascript, I think. Once you zoom in
far enough using a float/double doesn't give you enough precision to calculate
each pixel accurately. The typical solution is to switch to some sort of
bignum library. That's going to be really slow in javascript.

In general though, infinite zoom mandelbrot programs do exist (don't know of
any off the top of my head though), they're just trickier to implement.

~~~
eru
Look at the old fractint programming. Like the name implies they used ints [0]
for their computation, and this could give you basically infinite zooming, and
fast calculation even on a 386. (There's also a linux version called xfractint
or so.)

[0] ints and lots of cleverness.

------
antichaos
A more feature-rich implementation: <http://juliamap.googlelabs.com/>

------
quickpost
My friend Doug built something similar:

<http://dougx.net/fractals/>

Also some very nicely constructed HTML5 games:

<http://dougx.net/plunder/>

<http://dougx.net/sweeper/>

------
IChrisI
I actually really like how this is pixelated until it recalculates, it gives
me a sense of how the calculations work.

------
hoggle
Firefox (4.0) renders this much faster than Safari (5.0.4), Chrome
(10.0.648.204) and Opera (11.01) on my MBP (Santa Rosa 2007) with OSX
(10.6.7). Could someone else test this too? If reproducible, what could be the
reason? Is this simply a Spidermonkey win?

~~~
kalleboo
Odd, on my Mac Firefox 4.0 is by far the slowest (the smoothing pass is
painful to watch), with Safari (5.0.4) coming in second and Chrome
(10.0.648.204) is easily the fastest. MacBook Pro Mid-2009 2.53 GHz Core 2
Duo. Didn't try Opera.

------
BuddhaSource
Got an error on IE9 "Browser does not support canvas"

IE9 supports HTML5 canvas. Would have been great to compare the performance &
rendering.

~~~
Nogwater
<!DOCTYPE html> may fix this.

------
Kafka
Neat but it seems the pixel plotting could be optimized but I guess I should
keep my mouth shut until I've tried to draw that big with my
<http://plea.se/me/leif/canvas_leif.html>

------
wlievens
Reminds me of a similar implementation using OpenLayers:
[http://gis.ibbeck.de/apps/Mandelbrot/htdocs/wms_mandelbrot_f...](http://gis.ibbeck.de/apps/Mandelbrot/htdocs/wms_mandelbrot_frames.html)

------
apgwoz
Nice, but I was disappointed when I tried to use the browser's zoom feature--I
guess I expected it to zoom in and focus somewhere.

------
loganlinn
Really impressive! Skype (5) crashed when I loaded the page. Granted, I was in
a screen-sharing call.

------
jonah
Shouldn't it be titled "Canvas Fractal"? What's inherently HTML5 about this
aside from canvas?

